

Jeff Bridges.com - Latest Update (his site has a really bizarre design) - wherespaul
http://www.jeffbridges.com/latestaug10a.html

======
johnnyn
I wonder if Why the Lucky Stiff designed it!

------
terra_t
too much work to read... if everything was scaled smaller I might bother to
actually try

~~~
michael_dorfman
Really? I found it a pleasure.

